# 5 Acres and Founder



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll be moving my horses to the our new house in June. The grass won't be touched because we need our mower here. So there will be 5 acres of lush spring grass. What precautions should I take to make sure the horses don't founder? 

Should I limit turn out or not turn out til we get it mowed? Once it's mowed should I rake it all up? Or will it be fine once it dries in the sun? I've got about a quarter of an acre fenced off separately and I'm considering splitting the field in half but it might have to wait until next year. 

First time having the horses at home.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Just a quick fact that's good to note... It's the short grass or the grass that is stressed, like turning yellow because of the lack of water ect. that is the most dangerous. It has the highest sugar content and thus most likely to cause complications for a horse. Others on here will probably have better info than me on turn out times, so I'll stop there. Hope I helped!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations on the new home! If your horses have not been on grass at all, then limiting their time for a week or so, giving them more time each day. Typically, when I bring in a new horse, and even my current guys, I will put them up in the paddock during the day. This gives them time to acclimate to the grass and it helps keep the grass from being over grazed in the height of the summer when grass growth slows down.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll note that down, thanks : )


----------

